# stihl 015 service manual download?



## philwarner (Feb 21, 2009)

I have several Stihl 015s and it seems the mechanical version of the ebola virus has struck around here; I took two down to the woods today and one ran fine but didn't oil the bar and the other oiled fine, but would die on wide open throttle and became impossible to re-start. I think it is time for an overhaul of of the whole batch and three carb kits I ordered came today, so is there an on-line site where I can download an 015 service manual? I have the operator's manual and the saw safety manual, but a real service manual like the one flyboy gave me the link to for my 031 would be a big help.


----------



## soccerhead1 (Nov 30, 2011)

did you ever get a stihl 015 service manual.
i have two of these , i am tring to get running.
i don't have the owners manual either, if you could send that, it would be great


----------



## Joeypole (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/68615.htm


Ask here.


----------



## soccerhead1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Joeypole said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/68615.htm
> 
> 
> Ask here.



may i please have a copy of the stihl 015 service manual


----------



## xdriver (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you ever find these? I found a link to the parts book, and I own the owners manual, but not a "service/diagnostic type manual" Does that even exist? If it does I would like to own the service manual as well. Thank you.


----------



## dswensen (Dec 31, 2012)

xdriver said:


> Did you ever find these? I found a link to the parts book, and I own the owners manual, but not a "service/diagnostic type manual" Does that even exist? If it does I would like to own the service manual as well. Thank you.



PM me your e-mail address, and I'll send you a PDF of one.


----------



## mwhitney (Apr 12, 2013)

dswensen said:


> PM me your e-mail address, and I'll send you a PDF of one.



Good day, 
I acquired a Stihl 015 today and would love to get her running. Would you be willing to email me the PDF?

Greatly appreciated!!

mbhwhitney at gmail dot com

Thanks in advance.
Best,
Mike


----------



## dswensen (Apr 13, 2013)

mwhitney said:


> Good day,
> I acquired a Stihl 015 today and would love to get her running. Would you be willing to email me the PDF?
> 
> Greatly appreciated!!
> ...



On the way - check you e-mail.


----------



## mwhitney (Apr 13, 2013)

dswensen said:


> On the way - check you e-mail.



Thanks Dan!


----------



## Jezrooke (Feb 27, 2014)

dswensen said:


> PM me your e-mail address, and I'll send you a PDF of one.


Hi, just found this thread. Would you be good enough to email me a copy of the 015l manual, too, please. I've been looking for ages to find one...without any luck!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dswensen (Feb 27, 2014)

I will, if you'll tell me your e-mail address. You can PM (private message) it to me if you'd prefer.


----------



## dswensen (Feb 28, 2014)

Jezrooke said:


> Hi, just found this thread. Would you be good enough to email me a copy of the 015l manual, too, please. I've been looking for ages to find one...without any luck!
> Thanks in advance.


 
It's in your e-mail box.


----------



## philwarner (Mar 17, 2014)

dswensen said:


> It's in your e-mail box.


I just got notice of activity on this thread and have three 015s with various problems including leaking bar oil and failure to start after running out a tank of gas. I've rebuilt the carbs on two and use only 100% gas but still have trouble getting them started and may need to replace the piston rings. I'd also appreciate a pdf of the repair manuals for them and for my 031AV if that one is available also. I've owned the 031 from new, but lately it has also been a hard starter too.

BTW, I really like your signature. How true it is. [email protected]


----------



## old-cat (Mar 17, 2014)

philwarner said:


> I just got notice of activity on this thread and have three 015s with various problems including leaking bar oil and failure to start after running out a tank of gas. I've rebuilt the carbs on two and use only 100% gas but still have trouble getting them started and may need to replace the piston rings. I'd also appreciate a pdf of the repair manuals for them and for my 031AV if that one is available also. I've owned the 031 from new, but lately it has also been a hard starter too.
> 
> BTW, I really like your signature. How true it is. [email protected]




You asked for it, you got it! PM


----------



## philwarner (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks old-cat and Gary,
I downloaded both the service manuals and the parts lists. What a great resource this forum is.


----------



## dswensen (Mar 17, 2014)

philwarner said:


> Thanks old-cat and Gary,
> I downloaded both the service manuals and the parts lists. What a great resource this forum is.




Sounds like I got beat to the punch. Good luck with your projects !!!


----------



## Techmow (Apr 12, 2014)

Would anyone be willing to email me the Stihl 015 service manual? If so djksamattson (at) embarqmail (dot) com
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Drake Smallman (May 3, 2014)

hi i'm looking for Stihl Service Manual for 015, 015L Chainsaw and so far i havent had any luck finding one so if u could tell me were to go to get one or send it to me at [email protected] thx i would really appreciate it


----------



## dswensen (May 4, 2014)

Both Techmow and Drake Smallman should check their e-mail.


----------



## jcgoode (May 14, 2014)

If anyone could give me the download information for or email me the Stihl 015L manuals, I would appreciate it.
[email protected]


----------



## old-cat (May 14, 2014)

The super good link I used to have got shot down, I think. I'm sure glad I saved some manuals to my hard drive. That's where they're stuck, I guess. I don't know how to send from there.


----------



## dswensen (May 14, 2014)

jcgoode - it's in your e-mail box.


----------



## dswensen (May 14, 2014)

Just a quick note. For those of you that thanked me for this manual, you are welcome. For those who didn't (you know who you are), you should have listened to your mother more closely. She was right.


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 4, 2014)

Good evening Might I be able to trouble you for a manual for 015l as well please


----------



## dswensen (Jun 4, 2014)

check you PM


----------



## deereguy (Jun 6, 2014)

If anyone has the time and inclination, I would be interested in a electronic copy of the 015 Service Manual. rlburns1966 at gmail dot com or PM

Thanks in advance for the help you provide. It's what makes this forum great. deereguy (Shelton, WA)


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 6, 2014)

I had touble down loading it so if some ones got an easier one going ;P))


----------



## dswensen (Jun 8, 2014)

Red Amor said:


> I had touble down loading it so if some ones got an easier one going ;P))


PM me your email address, and I'll send it again.


----------



## dswensen (Jun 8, 2014)

deereguy said:


> If anyone has the time and inclination, I would be interested in a electronic copy of the 015 Service Manual. rlburns1966 at gmail dot com or PM
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help you provide. It's what makes this forum great. deereguy (Shelton, WA)




Sent, check your e-mail. Us Washingtonians have to stick together!


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 8, 2014)

dswensen said:


> PM me your email address, and I'll send it again.


[email protected] thanks bud, A chap on hear once sent me a link to a site that had every stihl manual ever , you wouldn't happen to know the address would you , I lost it a while back when my computer buggered up , bummer realy lost a lotta neat stuff, never mind


----------



## old-cat (Jun 8, 2014)

Red Amor said:


> [email protected] thanks bud, A chap on hear once sent me a link to a site that had every stihl manual ever , you wouldn't happen to know the address would you , I lost it a while back when my computer buggered up , bummer realy lost a lotta neat stuff, never mind



STIHL Manuals at worldoftrainz is a dead end now.


----------



## dswensen (Jun 8, 2014)

Red Amor said:


> [email protected] thanks bud, A chap on hear once sent me a link to a site that had every stihl manual ever , you wouldn't happen to know the address would you , I lost it a while back when my computer buggered up , bummer realy lost a lotta neat stuff, never mind




Sent by e-mail, and yes, World of Trainz link is dead now - Likely Stihl had them shut it down, but that is just my guess.


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 9, 2014)

Gee that's a shame , thankyou for you help just the same really appreaciate it yeah good onya MMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE ;O)), MOW IF YOU COULD ONLY TEACH ME TO SPELL HAHAH


----------



## pojeda (Jun 21, 2014)

I would really appreciate copies of the manuals available for the 015. My father in law just came across one in running order and gave it to me. The saw starts right up just needs a bit of adjusting. Thanks. Email: [email protected]


----------



## dswensen (Jun 21, 2014)

pojeda said:


> I would really appreciate copies of the manuals available for the 015. My father in law just came across one in running order and gave it to me. The saw starts right up just needs a bit of adjusting. Thanks. Email: [email protected]



Check your e-mail


----------



## egarza04 (Jul 2, 2014)

Dswensen, I just sent a request to you a request for the 015 service manual via PM. Thank you very much for providing everyone with this, I am sure it is taking a bit of time to address everyone's requests.


----------



## dswensen (Jul 2, 2014)

egarza04 said:


> Dswensen, I just sent a request to you a request for the 015 service manual via PM. Thank you very much for providing everyone with this, I am sure it is taking a bit of time to address everyone's requests.




It's in your e-mail - you're welcome


----------



## egarza04 (Jul 2, 2014)

I received the manual. Thanks again!


----------



## onemouse8869 (Jul 12, 2014)

Could you please send me a copy of the manual for the 015L also?!? Thankyou so much!
[email protected]


----------



## dswensen (Jul 12, 2014)

onemouse8869 said:


> Could you please send me a copy of the manual for the 015L also?!? Thankyou so much!
> [email protected]




Check your e-mail.


----------



## RichardS1630 (Jul 23, 2014)

I would also greatly appreciate a copy of the manual for a Stihl O15L. My email is rsaunde2 at gmail dot com. Seems like a popular saw...glad I found others who are still using theirs...

Rich


----------



## 57panhead (Nov 2, 2014)

dswensen said:


> Both Techmow and Drake Smallman





jcgoode said:


> If anyone could give me the download information for or email me the Stihl 015L manuals, I would appreciate it.
> [email protected]



I an looking for a service manual for an old 015L. If anyone knows where I can download one, please let me know.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## dswensen (Nov 3, 2014)

Check your PM mailbox on this site.


----------



## shane browning (Nov 4, 2014)

would love a copy of any / all pdf pertaining to the 015 as please. My first crack at a restoration. 1973 German built 015!

shane(at)goLBC(dot)org

TIA!!!


----------



## dswensen (Nov 4, 2014)

shane browning said:


> would love a copy of any / all pdf pertaining to the 015 as please. My first crack at a restoration. 1973 German built 015!
> 
> shane(at)goLBC(dot)org
> 
> TIA!!!




E-mail sent.


----------



## StefanH (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm looking for a Stihl 015L service manual too. Can someone send me one please?
Try to get one running. Didn't work yet 
Thanks very much!

stefan_hesen(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## dswensen (Nov 6, 2014)

StefanH said:


> I'm looking for a Stihl 015L service manual too. Can someone send me one please?
> Try to get one running. Didn't work yet
> Thanks very much!
> 
> stefan_hesen(at)hotmail(dot)com




It's in your e-mail box.


----------



## pja440 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have lost my hard drive and was wondering if someone would send me one also.


----------



## dswensen (Nov 6, 2014)

pja440 said:


> I have lost my hard drive and was wondering if someone would send me one also.




Send it where?


----------



## pja440 (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## dswensen (Nov 8, 2014)

pja440 said:


> [email protected]




Send it! On the way!


----------



## Mason1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just inherited a mint Stihl 015L wondering if you could send me the manual also.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## dswensen (Dec 3, 2014)

Mason1 said:


> I just inherited a mint Stihl 015L wondering if you could send me the manual also.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.




Check your e-mail.


----------



## Will Crothers (Dec 15, 2014)

dswensen said:


> PM me your e-mail address, and I'll send you a PDF of one.


can you please send me a PDF copy of the stihl o15 service manual. I am fixing a saw for my grade 5 project.Thank you very much. Email to [email protected]


----------



## dswensen (Dec 15, 2014)

Will Crothers said:


> can you please send me a PDF copy of the stihl o15 service manual. I am fixing a saw for my grade 5 project.Thank you very much. Email to [email protected]




Check your e-mail.


----------



## homemade (Dec 31, 2014)

Could I get one too? I just acquired a 015L from the garbage. Guy said it didn't start. I didn't even look at it till I got it home and relized the recoil handle was ripped off.... I hope this is the only stumbling block. It doesn't look at all the beat up. I'll get some pics of it soon


----------



## homemade (Dec 31, 2014)

Here are my pics


----------



## dswensen (Jan 1, 2015)

homemade said:


> Could I get one too? I just acquired a 015L from the garbage. Guy said it didn't start. I didn't even look at it till I got it home and relized the recoil handle was ripped off.... I hope this is the only stumbling block. It doesn't look at all the beat up. I'll get some pics of it soon




Check you PM for manual and IPL


----------



## joeboondock (Jan 1, 2015)

Could I get a copy of that Stihl 015 PDF? Much Appreciated!

[email protected]


----------



## dswensen (Jan 2, 2015)

joeboondock said:


> Could I get a copy of that Stihl 015 PDF? Much Appreciated!
> 
> [email protected]




Mail sent!


----------



## dynodave (Jan 5, 2015)

My brother in law picked up a 015 at his town transfer station. Says it has good compression and looks almost new. The paint and logo on the bar are barely scratched. He saves good saws for me. I will pick it up from him next time I am down in the Hartford Ct. area.
In anticipation and to learn from the books before I get my hands on it, could I also have a copy of the IPL and service man.
Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## dswensen (Jan 5, 2015)

dynodave said:


> My brother in law picked up a 015 at his town transfer station. Says it has good compression and looks almost new. The paint and logo on the bar are barely scratched. He saves good saws for me. I will pick it up from him next time I am down in the Hartford Ct. area.
> In anticipation and to learn from the books before I get my hands on it, could I also have a copy of the IPL and service man.
> Thanks
> 
> [email protected]




In your mail box. Good luck!


----------



## Doghouse71 (Feb 9, 2015)

Would it be possible to send n email to me for the 015. the parts for mine should be here Wednesday and would love to get her running. [email protected]

Thanks in advance, 
Rick


----------



## dswensen (Feb 9, 2015)

Doghouse71 said:


> Would it be possible to send n email to me for the 015. the parts for mine should be here Wednesday and would love to get her running. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rick




It's in your mail box, along with the IPL.


----------



## laseradam (Apr 27, 2015)

Would it be possible for someone to send me the operator and service manual for my 015 chainsaw. I figured out how to change the pull rope and I have ordered what I hope to be the correct drive sprocket but both manuals would be very helpfull. [email protected]


----------



## dfeavel (May 2, 2015)

Would someone please email me the link for a Stihl 015L service manual, at dfeavel(at)windstream(dot)net.

Thank you,
David


----------



## laseradam (May 2, 2015)

dfeavel said:


> Would someone please email me the link for a Stihl 015L service manual, at dfeavel(at)windstream(dot)net.
> 
> Thank you,
> David


Look in you email in box


----------



## dfeavel (May 3, 2015)

Did Stihl have an owners manual for the 015L ? If so, I could use this also. Thanks again laseradam...

David


----------



## laseradam (May 8, 2015)

I have not been able to find an owners manual for it.


----------



## 0brian0 (May 21, 2015)

I would really appreciate copies of the operator and service manual for the Stihl 015, and 015av. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Sawguy (Jul 8, 2015)

dswensen said:


> Sounds like I got beat to the punch. Good luck with your projects !!!


Scored a nice little 015L today and would like to get it running. Could you send me the pfd? I'm pretty dumb about computers. Can I put my email address here or how do I get it to you?


----------



## jshows (Oct 18, 2015)

dswensen said:


> It's in your mail box, along with the IPL.


If possible, please send me service and/or operating manuals for the 015L. Greatly appreciated. jshows00(at)aol(dot)com. That's with two zeros.

Thanks


----------



## wudpirat (Oct 18, 2015)

dswensen:
I would like to have a copy of the service manual for the 015L that I bouht new in 1973.
I would also like a sourse of a new air filter, can't locate one locally.
I did manage to locate new crank seals, one from each of two dealers.
Thanks in advance as this little work horse has served me well over the last 40 some years.
oxphred at yahoo dot com


----------



## dswensen (Oct 18, 2015)

wudpirat said:


> dswensen:
> I would like to have a copy of the service manual for the 015L that I bouht new in 1973.
> I would also like a sourse of a new air filter, can't locate one locally.
> I did manage to locate new crank seals, one from each of two dealers.
> ...



Service manual and IPL in your mailbox. I actually don't own one of these saws - only worked on one once - so I don't know where to get the parts you need. EBay maybe?


----------



## jshows (Oct 19, 2015)

dswensen said:


> Service manual and IPL in your mailbox. I actually don't own one of these saws - only worked on one once - so I don't know where to get the parts you need. EBay maybe?



dswensen: Would you mind sending me a service and/or operating manual for the 015L. I'd greatly appreciate it. jshows00(at)aol(dot)com. That's with two zeros.

Thanks


----------



## wudpirat (Oct 19, 2015)

Got it, Thanks Dan.
It's just unbelievable the number of 015's out there and still running.
Tough little saw.


----------



## dswensen (Oct 19, 2015)

jshows said:


> dswensen: Would you mind sending me a service and/or operating manual for the 015L. I'd greatly appreciate it. jshows00(at)aol(dot)com. That's with two zeros.
> 
> Thanks



In your mail box.


----------



## Herm (Oct 26, 2015)

Could I please get the 015 service manual emailed? cleo9021 at gmail dot com Thank you.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 26, 2015)

Herm said:


> Could I please get the 015 service manual emailed? Thank you.


Check your inbox


----------



## Halidyne (Mar 12, 2016)

I also need copies of the available manuals for the 015. My email is halidyne at aol dot com. Any leads on parts would be greatly appreciated also, could probably use a carb, or at least a rebuild kit.
Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## ray benson (Mar 12, 2016)

Halidyne said:


> I also need copies of the available manuals for the 015. My email is halidyne at aol dot com. Any leads on parts would be greatly appreciated also, could probably use a carb, or at least a rebuild kit.
> Thanks in advance, Mark


Check your inbox


----------



## dswensen (Mar 12, 2016)

Manual sent to e-mail address. Good luck.


----------



## Halidyne (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you guys, I hope I can keep her running, thanks for the help!
Mark


----------



## George E Hoffman (Apr 8, 2016)

I just bought a Stihl 015 at a an auction. They said it was originally bought about 74-75 so there are no manuals with it. I would appreciate any info you have. It seems like I found the right site for information. Looking forward to checking out this site . Thank you for your time and have a great day. almost forgot
dot1921(at)verizon(dot)net


----------



## ray benson (Apr 8, 2016)

George E Hoffman said:


> I just bought a Stihl 015 at a an auction. They said it was originally bought about 74-75 so there are no manuals with it. I would appreciate any info you have. It seems like I found the right site for information. Looking forward to checking out this site . Thank you for your time and have a great day. almost forgot
> dot1921(at)verizon(dot)net


Check your inbox for ipl and service manual

Link is for an owners manual
http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/...ls/STIHL-MS-015-Owners-Instruction-Manual.pdf


----------



## George E Hoffman (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you for your prompt reply and info. Have a good day


----------



## laslade (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello all! 
I have been given one of these little saws that was working until 6 months ago. 

Took it to a local place to service and was told it was too ancient to use?? That I should let him bin it and buy something newer as it would be dangerous even if it could be started due to not having a chain stop??! 

I would greatly appreciate any manuals etc sent to laslade76 (at) g mail (dot) com 

Thank you!! So nice to see other people using this saw! 

Lucy


----------



## ray benson (Apr 9, 2016)

laslade said:


> Hello all!
> I have been given one of these little saws that was working until 6 months ago.
> 
> Took it to a local place to service and was told it was too ancient to use?? That I should let him bin it and buy something newer as it would be dangerous even if it could be started due to not having a chain stop??!
> ...


Check your inbox


----------



## Troy Isakson (Apr 13, 2016)

Can you send the IPL and service manual for the 015 please


----------



## ray benson (Apr 13, 2016)

Troy Isakson said:


> Can you send the IPL and service manual for the 015 please


Check your inbox


----------



## Dave6390 (Apr 13, 2016)

Just to throw this out there, I've got 30+ of the 015/015L's, and 12 hard cases for some of them. Tons of extra parts, including fuel filters, electronic ignition modules, picco spur gears and clutch drums to go with them. I trained over 45 less fortunate or undisciplined youths, about forestry, climbing, chainsaw use and repair. Many of them have gone on to become Certified Arborists, Forestry Fire Fighters, Mechanics (saw builders), and a lot of other specialists in the industry. I've given 14+ years to help these lost kids, now productive members of our industry. I offered a fellow member a chance to purchase everything I have, but he was a "No Show " when it came time to meet. I've got other saws that I was going to throw in for the said member, oh well, his loss! Anyone else interested in this package, send me a PM or email @ 
[email protected]. The cases alone are almost impossible to obtain any longer. Like I said, just throwing it out there for some tough little saws that can run all day and never give up. I may have several manuals and IPL's but I'll have to look for them.


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 13, 2016)

I could sure use an IPL and service manual for my 015L also.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 14, 2016)

Toyboy said:


> I could sure use an IPL and service manual for my 015L also.
> Thanks in advance.


Check your inbox


----------



## Al S (Apr 15, 2016)

I recently got one with a stripped out bar stud. The case, not the stud. Going to try to repair it, but want to make sure I can get any gasket needed for the fuel/oil tank cover.

Any chance of me getting a service manual and IPL as well?


----------



## Dave6390 (Apr 15, 2016)

There's a seller on eBay: Brianstill-sell that has them for $8+shipping.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 16, 2016)

Al S said:


> I recently got one with a stripped out bar stud. The case, not the stud. Going to try to repair it, but want to make sure I can get any gasket needed for the fuel/oil tank cover.
> 
> Any chance of me getting a service manual and IPL as well?


Check your inbox


----------



## laslade (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for the swift reply! Sorry for delay in thanks! Managed to forget my login!


----------



## dallen (May 18, 2016)

Good Morning,
To Ray or Dan, followed a link here for Stihl 015 service manuals.
Am a retired crane mechanic helping neighbors keep their stuff working. (fix a few saws I and get wood to heat my shop)
Would very much appreciate the pdf's of the 015 saw.


----------



## ray benson (May 18, 2016)

dallen said:


> Good Morning,
> To Ray or Dan, followed a link here for Stihl 015 service manuals.
> Am a retired crane mechanic helping neighbors keep their stuff working. (fix a few saws I and get wood to heat my shop)
> Would very much appreciate the pdf's of the 015 saw.


Check your inbox


----------



## dallen (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Much Ray.
Dan


----------



## Greg Hennigar (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi,

Just found this site, so if I'm doing this wrong I'm new.

I need the owners & service manuals for the STIHL 015L. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.
Greg


----------



## Aussie Arborist (Jun 19, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


G'day from the land down under. I'm looking for a manual for a Stihl 015AV and I'm hoping you can help me. I haven't had this machine long and unfortunately it needs a bit of work.
I'll thank you in advance and wait and see what happens.
The Aussie Arborist


----------



## ray benson (Jun 19, 2016)

Greg Hennigar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this site, so if I'm doing this wrong I'm new.
> 
> ...





Aussie Arborist said:


> G'day from the land down under. I'm looking for a manual for a Stihl 015AV and I'm hoping you can help me. I haven't had this machine long and unfortunately it needs a bit of work.
> I'll thank you in advance and wait and see what happens.
> The Aussie Arborist



Check your inboxes


----------



## S F P (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a Stihl 015l and an o15AV pulled apart on my bench for rebuilds. Would much appreciate a pdf of the IPL and the service manual for these saws.
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## ray benson (Jul 13, 2016)

S F P said:


> I have a Stihl 015l and an o15AV pulled apart on my bench for rebuilds. Would much appreciate a pdf of the IPL and the service manual for these saws.
> Many thanks
> Steve


Check your inbox


----------



## S F P (Jul 13, 2016)

Ray
Thank you very much for your help

Steve


----------



## Paul Rayner (Jul 27, 2016)

I need a service manual for a Stihl 015L. I hope you can Help.

Cheers


----------



## ray benson (Jul 27, 2016)

Paul Rayner said:


> I need a service manual for a Stihl 015L. I hope you can Help.
> 
> Cheers


Check your inbox


----------



## DaveCudds (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi there, I would also like a copy of this manual. Thanks in advance!
Dave


----------



## Chad Richards (Aug 10, 2016)

Please send me a copy of the service manual also. Trying to find the part that oils the chain. My bar seems to have ate it!!!


----------



## ray benson (Aug 10, 2016)

DaveCudds said:


> Hi there, I would also like a copy of this manual. Thanks in advance!
> Dave





Chad Richards said:


> Please send me a copy of the service manual also. Trying to find the part that oils the chain. My bar seems to have ate it!!!



Check your inboxes


----------



## Sirhitalot (Sep 21, 2016)

Got an 015 to rebulid. Could really use service manual, thanks, Alan


----------



## trains (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Chaps
I too would like to get an IPL, service manual and owners manual for an 015.
Farmer friend has offered one to me that was half taken apart, and I want to surprise him and fix it up for him for his son to have.
Kind regards
Trains


----------



## Dave6390 (Sep 21, 2016)

If you need parts and electronic ignition then send me a PM. I have tons of parts for me 015/015L's.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 21, 2016)

Sirhitalot said:


> Got an 015 to rebulid. Could really use service manual, thanks, Alan





trains said:


> Hi Chaps
> I too would like to get an IPL, service manual and owners manual for an 015.
> Farmer friend has offered one to me that was half taken apart, and I want to surprise him and fix it up for him for his son to have.
> Kind regards
> Trains


Check your inbox for ipl and service manual


----------



## trains (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Ray,
Many thanks 

Trains


----------



## Benched (Oct 10, 2016)

Is it possible to get the/a Service Manual, and IPL, for the Stihl 015L?
Many thanks, in advance!


----------



## ray benson (Oct 10, 2016)

Benched said:


> Is it possible to get the/a Service Manual, and IPL, for the Stihl 015L?
> Many thanks, in advance!


Check your inbox


----------



## Emorris191145 (Nov 5, 2016)

dswensen said:


> PM me your e-mail address, and I'll send you a PDF of one.


If I could get one of those 015 service manual pdfs I would appreciate it greatly, [email protected], thank you in advance.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 5, 2016)

Emorris191145 said:


> If I could get one of those 015 service manual pdfs I would appreciate it greatly ,thank you in advance.


Check your inbox


----------



## Duncan R (Nov 28, 2016)

Could I too get one of these pdfs? Been looking to fix my 015l for a long time but with no luck. Thanks a ton in advance!

Recovery.ITunes at gmail


----------



## ray benson (Nov 28, 2016)

Duncan R said:


> Could I too get one of these pdfs? Been looking to fix my 015l for a long time but with no luck. Thanks a ton in advance!


Check your inbox


----------



## Duncan R (Nov 28, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Awesome! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Bob Pattison (Dec 8, 2016)

Dave6390 said:


> If you need parts and electronic ignition then send me a PM. I have tons of parts for me 015/015L's.


----------



## Bob Pattison (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm new to this so be patient! I'm looking for a decent 8 tooth 1/4" pitch sprocket for my 015l. My wife thinks I should try some chain saw carving and I need to keep it 1/4" pitch so I can get a carving blade for it. Also I'm seeing a ton of posts for the service manual but no real answers on how to get one so any help is appreciated. Thanks to all!


----------



## ray benson (Dec 8, 2016)

Bob Pattison said:


> I'm new to this so be patient! I'm looking for a decent 8 tooth 1/4" pitch sprocket for my 015l. My wife thinks I should try some chain saw carving and I need to keep it 1/4" pitch so I can get a carving blade for it. Also I'm seeing a ton of posts for the service manual but no real answers on how to get one so any help is appreciated. Thanks to all!


Check your inbox Bob.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello,
I would also like a copy of the Stihl 015L Service Manual.
Please Mr. Benson, since you seem to be the man who has the .pdf, would you also send it to me?
If you can email it to [email protected] that would be great.
Thanks in advance.
David Lund
Gainesville, Georgia


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Here's the saw I'd like the manual for. I got it running last year after it sat for well over 20 years.


My former father-in-law gave it to me in 1985. He was a great guy.
David Lund
Gainesville, Georgia


----------



## Ozhoo (Jan 5, 2017)

OldMonkey said:


> Here's the saw I'd like the manual for. I got it running last year after it sat for well over 20 years.
> View attachment 548645
> 
> My former father-in-law gave it to me in 1985. He was a great guy.



She's a cutie... check your inbox


----------



## Irquomai (Jan 9, 2017)

I have an old O15L that has no manual. I am trying to change the rewind pawls on the flywheel. Can anyone help?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 9, 2017)

You should have to remove the flywheel and tap the pins out with a punch.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 9, 2017)

But finding new pawls might be the hard part.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 9, 2017)

Many flywheels on E-bay.


----------



## Irquomai (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok, remove the flywheel. I can do that. How about a parts or service manual. any idea how to acquire those? Thanks for the help with the pins.


----------



## Ozhoo (Jan 9, 2017)

Irquomai said:


> Ok, remove the flywheel. I can do that. How about a parts or service manual. any idea how to acquire those? Thanks for the help with the pins.



Check your inbox


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 9, 2017)

Just picked up a shelf Queen 015 at a local second hand store. Compression is 175 psi and I it did get it to run, but the fuel line is toast. Have a part on order, but found that both chain guide plates are missing.
a 015 service manual would be a great help in the refurbishment.


----------



## Ozhoo (Jan 9, 2017)

jcgoode said:


> If anyone could give me the download information for or email me the Stihl 015L manuals, I would appreciate it.
> [email protected]



Check your inbox, and welcome to AS.


----------



## Bob Pattison (Jan 18, 2017)

I found a source for *Brand new 8 tooth, 1/4" drive sprockets for 015 Stihl saws. *They are located in Germany so the language barrier is an issue but I ordered it through eBay, I received a tracking number within a day and was able to track it until it entered customs then the tracking number was useless. I reached out to eBay on two different days trying to locate my order but never received a response ( I only emailed eBay, I didn't call them ). The estimated delivery was between one week and almost a month so I wasn't too worried. About one week before the final date I received my order that surprisingly had to be signed for because it was from another country! The new sprocket and new needle bearing fit perfectly for around $25.00 ( less than I paid for a used one that is half worn out! ) I haven't used the saw yet but this went together with no modifications ( unlike the chamfering I had to do on the new 6 tooth 3/8 drive sprocket I bought for my other 015 ) l don't check my emails often so please try this google search on your own before asking assistance. Just google ( kettenrad 1/4" 8Z passend fur Stihl 015 at saegenspezi ) this will bring up other sites including an Amazon link but the seller I ordered from was saegenspezi. Good luck and have patience. I felt like a guinea pig on this one not knowing if I would get my part and not knowing if it would be the correct one. I'm sure many of you will be happy to find this needle in the haystack!


----------



## ray benson (Jan 18, 2017)

OldMonkey said:


> Here's the saw I'd like the manual for. I got it running last year after it sat for well over 20 years.
> View attachment 548645
> 
> My former father-in-law gave it to me in 1985. He was a great guy.
> ...





John Lyngdal said:


> Just picked up a shelf Queen 015 at a local second hand store. Compression is 175 psi and I it did get it to run, but the fuel line is toast. Have a part on order, but found that both chain guide plates are missing.
> a 015 service manual would be a great help in the refurbishment.



Check your inbox for ipl, service manual and owners manual.


----------



## Lincoln Milner (Mar 12, 2017)

Recently refound my dad's 015L, and it needs a bit of work. I'm starting to get it apart and cleaned, but any manuals/diagrams/etc. that folks would be willing to share would be most appreciated. I'd love to get her running to have a smaller saw to take around on my farm. Cheers!


----------



## ray benson (Mar 12, 2017)

Lincoln Milner said:


> Recently refound my dad's 015L, and it needs a bit of work. I'm starting to get it apart and cleaned, but any manuals/diagrams/etc. that folks would be willing to share would be most appreciated. I'd love to get her running to have a smaller saw to take around on my farm. Cheers!


Check your inbox for the ipl, service manual and owners manual. Good Luck.


----------



## scroungemeister (Mar 21, 2017)

dswensen said:


> PM me your e-mail address, and I'll send you a PDF of one.


please also send me pdf of Stihl 015 Repair manual and parts list @ [email protected],
scroungemeister member since 10:23 PM 3/21/2017


----------



## ray benson (Mar 22, 2017)

scroungemeister said:


> please also send me pdf of Stihl 015 Repair manual and parts list ,
> scroungemeister member since 10:23 PM 3/21/2017


Check your inbox


----------



## Walston (Apr 11, 2017)

My neighbor just passed and I was given his Stihl 015 as a gift. It looks to have been used very little, but has sat for a while. Mr. Bensen could you please send me the manuals as you have done with others. It would be very much appreciated. wdkand (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## ray benson (Apr 11, 2017)

Walston said:


> My neighbor just passed and I was given his Stihl 015 as a gift. It looks to have been used very little, but has sat for a while. Mr. Benson could you please send me the manuals as you have done with others. It would be very much appreciated.


Check your inbox


----------



## Walston (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you for being so helpful to so many!


----------



## davidtown (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Ray Benson!!!

Can I bother you for a copy as well? 

Thank you and be well,

Dave


----------



## ray benson (Apr 16, 2017)

davidtown said:


> Mr. Ray Benson!!!
> 
> Can I bother you for a copy as well?
> 
> ...


Check your inbox


----------



## leecopland (Apr 16, 2017)

You are a busy man Ray Benson! Thanks again for manuals that you have sent me in the past

Lee


----------



## Don06706 (Apr 24, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Could I get a copy of that Stihl 015 service manual in PDF? Much Appreciated! and thank you in advance. donsfirewood06706 at yahoo dot co


----------



## ray benson (Apr 24, 2017)

Don06706 said:


> Could I get a copy of that Stihl 015 service manual in PDF? Much Appreciated! and thank you in advance. donsfirewood06706 at yahoo dot co


Check your inbox


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ray Benson!!

Why, you're awesome.


----------



## dan norway (May 6, 2017)

help please I am looking for a manual for a STIHL 015R saw any help would be thankful ([email protected])


----------



## ray benson (May 6, 2017)

dan norway said:


> help please I am looking for a manual for a STIHL 015R saw any help would be thankful ([email protected])


Check your inbox for operators manual, ipl and service manual for the 015


----------



## dan norway (May 6, 2017)

download link didnt work it kept sending me back here


----------



## ray benson (May 7, 2017)

dan norway said:


> download link didnt work it kept sending me back here


Sent the manuals again. This time to your email address. Once in a while someone has trouble when downloading to a phone.


----------



## hottrod (Aug 1, 2017)

I recently got my dads old 015AV he bought new in the late 70's. It's in great conditions cosmetically but couldnt get it running. took it to a local small engine guy and they said it needed a new fuel line, carb rebuild and a couple other things. I am mechanically inclined when it comes to auto engines and such but never worked on a 2 cycle small engine. Does this sound like something i could possibly tackle myself finding parts online or should i find another shop to take it to?? Could i also get the 015 Manual email? I'm hoping to get it up and running. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ray benson (Aug 1, 2017)

hottrod said:


> I recently got my dads old 015AV he bought new in the late 70's. It's in great conditions cosmetically but couldnt get it running. took it to a local small engine guy and they said it needed a new fuel line, carb rebuild and a couple other things. I am mechanically inclined when it comes to auto engines and such but never worked on a 2 cycle small engine. Does this sound like something i could possibly tackle myself finding parts online or should i find another shop to take it to?? Could i also get the 015 Manual email? I'm hoping to get it up and running. Thanks for any help!


Check your inbox for the manuals


----------



## MarkDouma (Aug 21, 2017)

Could I get a copy of the 015 manual and parts list?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 21, 2017)

MarkDouma said:


> Could I get a copy of the 015 manual and parts list?
> 
> mark <at> markdouma.com
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Check your inbox.


----------



## Daryl Meier (Aug 27, 2017)

Bought my first Stihl 015L in 1977. Fell in love with it! Many fixes at the local Stihl Dealer. Stihl parts became obsolete. Bought a "parts" saw on Ebay. Kept it running. Still running!!!!!! Dealer retired. Now it is up to me to keep several 015s running. Need shop manual. Especially rebuild carburetor.


----------



## ray benson (Aug 28, 2017)

Daryl Meier said:


> Bought my first Stihl 015L in 1977. Fell in love with it! Many fixes at the local Stihl Dealer. Stihl parts became obsolete. Bought a "parts" saw on Ebay. Kept it running. Still running!!!!!! Dealer retired. Now it is up to me to keep several 015s running. Need shop manual. Especially rebuild carburetor.


Check your inbox


----------



## Daryl Meier (Aug 28, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Manuals received! Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## rayman1968 (Sep 8, 2017)

I am trying to revive my Dad's 39 year old 015 AV. Please pass along copies of the manuals. I have a water damaged owners manual, but oddly enough, a mint 1978 receipt from purchase.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 8, 2017)

rayman1968 said:


> I am trying to revive my Dad's 39 year old 015 AV. Please pass along copies of the manuals. I have a water damaged owners manual, but oddly enough, a mint 1978 receipt from purchase.


Check your inbox


----------



## rayman1968 (Sep 8, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Thank you sir!


----------



## southern_boy (Sep 19, 2017)

Is there any way anyone can send me the 015 manual? [email protected]
Thanks in advance....


----------



## Brad Krause (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm also looking for a factory service manual for a

*Stihl 015 two-stroke chainsaw*

This was my dad's saw that I inherited and would like to fix up and use. He got a good offer on it (they also sell well on eBay) but we wanted it to stay in the family, and I'd like to fix it up and use it in his memory. I realize there are better, newer saws out there in some people's opinions, but it seems unless getting into the Stihl Professional saw line the older saws are where the reliability is at.

Note: It's the 015, not the 015L


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 15, 2018)

I believe the manuals are the same for both the 015L and the 015 AV. The attached service manual is a bit dated, but this saw has been around for awhile. Hope these help B.K. and Southern Boy.


----------



## ray benson (Aug 15, 2018)

Wood Doctor said:


> I believe the manuals are the same for both the 015L and the 015 AV. The attached service manual is a bit dated, but this saw has been around for awhile. Hope these help B.K. and Southern Boy.


Check your inbox for a service manual, along with southern_boy and B.K.


----------



## kbconv (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking for repair manual for Stihl 015R. Also, is there a conversion kit for the ignition available? I don't think I'm getting any spark on just a quick look over, just brought it home from my dads. Thanks


----------



## ray benson (Aug 18, 2018)

kbconv said:


> Looking for repair manual for Stihl 015R. Also, is there a conversion kit for the ignition available? I don't think I'm getting any spark on just a quick look over, just brought it home from my dads. Thanks


Check your inbox


----------



## Feiner (Aug 23, 2018)

Could I also bother you for an 015 service manual? ejheikki(at)aol(dot)com

Got my dads old saw and would like to fix 'er up!

Thanks


----------



## ray benson (Aug 23, 2018)

Feiner said:


> Could I also bother you for an 015 service manual?
> 
> Got my dads old saw and would like to fix 'er up!
> 
> Thanks


Check your inbox


----------



## Sturgell1 (Nov 19, 2018)

You guys are life savers. Just picked up a 015 AV at the Habitat resale shop and would love a user manual, repair manual, or both. Thanks.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 19, 2018)

Sturgell1 said:


> You guys are life savers. Just picked up a 015 AV at the Habitat resale shop and would love a user manual, repair manual, or both. Thanks.


Look at Wood Doctor post #169 on this page.
For the owners manual 
https://www.stihlusa.com/manuals/instruction-manuals/#chainsaws


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 19, 2018)

ray benson said:


> Look at Wood Doctor post #169 on this page.
> For the owners manual
> https://www.stihlusa.com/manuals/instruction-manuals/#chainsaws


I was going to say the same thing, Ray. You beat me to it.


----------



## DCG (Dec 13, 2018)

OK OK...guess it is my turn...I need the service manual also...dngjustsnakes at the g mail....thanks in advance.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 14, 2018)

DCG said:


> OK OK...guess it is my turn...I need the service manual also...dngjustsnakes at the g mail....thanks in advance.


Go back to post #169. It's there and waiting for you. Download the attached file.


----------



## Jmajefski (Jul 13, 2020)

I know this post is kinda old but i really need a copy of the 015 manual. i tried downloading the files from the earlier post but i keep getting an error message. My email is [email protected]. i sure would appreciate it.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 13, 2020)

Jmajefski said:


> I know this post is kinda old but i really need a copy of the 015 manual. i tried downloading the files from the earlier post but i keep getting an error message. i sure would appreciate it.


Check your inbox for an ipl and service manual


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 13, 2020)

Try this attachment: Oops! Looks like Ray beat me to it again.


----------



## Jmajefski (Jul 14, 2020)

Wood Doctor said:


> Try this attachment: Oops! Looks like Ray beat me to it again.


Thank you. i sure appreciate your help.


----------



## mike4116 (Jul 21, 2022)

dswensen said:


> Service manual and IPL in your mailbox. I actually don't own one of these saws - only worked on one once - so I don't know where to get the parts you need. EBay maybe?


is it possible to send me a copy of the stihl 015l service manual. I would really appreciate it. [email protected]


----------



## Emorris191145 (Jul 24, 2022)

I've got to locate the manual on my computer but as soon as I do I will inbox it too you


----------



## Emorris191145 (Jul 24, 2022)

mike4116, I have to apologize for not seeing this email sooner, my bad


----------

